# Suggestions for HalloweenCDs.com



## HalloweenCDs.com (May 22, 2003)

HalloweenCDs.com, where you can discover and buy Halloween music and sound effects CDs, needs your help. We are currently taking submissions of great Halloween related CDs to review on our site. To submit your suggestions, visit www.HalloweenCDs.com Thanks for your help!


----------

